# For those of you who can't afford the big green egg.



## sachem allison (Mar 15, 2013)

I saw this and thought some of you guys might be interested. It is a hell of a price and looks like a well constructed piece.
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/browning-ceramic-grill.aspx?a=969633


----------



## Benuser (Mar 15, 2013)

Is that a cat incinerator??


----------



## Paradox (Mar 15, 2013)

Costco has a pretty good looking copy of the egg this year in the stores too.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 15, 2013)

Benuser said:


> Is that a cat incinerator??



Nope - you can control the temperature so they come out crispy on outside and juicy on the inside.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 15, 2013)

I want to be a "true*grill master, an expert chef and a skilled baker"!!!

I actually came close to getting one of these for ma birthday...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 15, 2013)

I screwed up last fall and didn't take the last one at costco on clearance for $450. I am not in love with the top on the costco "Vision" compared to what this looks like or the egg but from what I have seen on the kamado forums, there are really no cooking temp issues caused by the difference. I will have to see if I can find one of these around here to check it out. I have a neighbor with a BGE that has offered it up anytime I would like to use it too, but ya just gotta have your own.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 15, 2013)

After watching Alton Brown use a terra cotta pot I am less inclined now to jump on this bandwagon.

-AJ


----------



## JMJones (Mar 15, 2013)

I got one of these last year and could not be happier. I even put it on my front porch and used it all through the Maine winter. It will easily pin the 700 degree thermometer on full blast or hold low and slow 200 for hours on end with little to no adjustment. Also it is made of steel, so there is not ceramic to potentially crack. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005ELWI7S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 15, 2013)

Not really much of a bargain once you add freight IMO. A large BGE with nest, tables and all the goodies runs $900+. I'm not sure I'd ever roll the dice to save $200 but if I did I'd surely buy a Grill Dome. The extra $200 for a large BGE costs is money well spent on a company with a lifetime warranty and top notch customer service. BGE has been around since the early 70's. The Costco one has had problems with the domes cracking but at least with Costco they have a great return policy so probably not much to worry about. If you really need to save $$$ on a BGE buy one after an eggfest. 
I'd say a ceramic cooker is the by far best cooking tool I've ever bought. I cracked the base on mine a few years ago (My BGE is 7 years old) and BGE sent a replacement to the dealer toot sweet. No charge for freight, no hassle.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll stick with the Egg and recommend it to anyone who'll listen. The eggs are fairly bulletproof. I can get replacement parts in 20 years. These, I don't know. The customer service from BGE is also second to none. I needed some replacement screws for my egg mates I had lost during a move and while talking to the guy mentioned that one of the pieces of wood had a knot in it. He not only sent me the screws that I asked for but also new egg mates. Is saving $200 worth it? I'm with Duckfat on this one.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 15, 2013)

The copies look good but when you lift the lid you know where the extra cash you saved goes on the egg. I'd guess the top of my egg weighs around 50 pounds or more these weigh 5-10 lbs max. They do however produce decent results. I think a new egg with the smoker accessory, side tables, and nest cost more like $1100 retail. They sell the ones at eggfest here for 950 or so. Craigslist is the way to go I have seem em for $400 bucks with a custom pine table.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 16, 2013)

I like my old weber just, thought I'd toss it out there.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 16, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> I like my old weber just, thought I'd toss it out there.



I like mine as well, but it's not even a comparison to my BGE. Completely different results, and uses.

Duckfat hit it right on the head. Go big, or go home.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 16, 2013)

Paradox said:


> Costco has a pretty good looking copy of the egg this year in the stores too.



I got the Vision Classic on clearance from Costco last year for ~$450. Best purchase I've made in quite a while. From reading online, Vision has excellent customer service. If Vision fails, I can always fall back to Costco's return policy.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 16, 2013)

I was on a budget and got a big green egg mini a while back, and added a mini woo ring. I love it, and will eventually get an xl to go with it, but I won't sell the mini. Big green eggs are great. I took my webers and brinkmanns and put them out on the street when I got it. Made some people in the neighborhood happy. I have used my mini at least once a week for the last year.


----------

